# Impossible d'installer Windows 10 avec Boot Camp - MacBook Pro mid-2012



## arthursky05 (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous.tes, 
 
je vous écris après avoir passé ces trois derniers jours à tout tenter pour installer Windows 10 sur mon mac, sans aucun succès. 
 
J'ai bien entendu passé un petit moment à chercher sur ce forum et n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à mes questions, donc je me permet de créer un nouveau sujet rien que pour mon problème, en espérant qu'on trouve une solution et que cela puisse servir à d'autres par le futur.
 
J'ai un MacBook Pro 15" mid-2012, normalement compatible avec Boot Camp et Windows 10, sur lequel j'ai récemment installé un disque dur SSD Samsung de 1To ainsi que 16Go de mémoire ram, afin de lui faire une nouvelle jeunesse. J'en ai profité pour refaire une clean install, d'un coté, de Mojave pour mes utilisations quotidiennes, de l'autre, de Mountain Lion pour mes utilisations professionnelles (j'utilise des logiciels qui ne sont plus pris en charge après cette version). J'ai, enfin, acheté une licence Windows 10 et voulu faire une troisième partition du SSD pour son usage. 
Ça a été un périple, j'ai rencontré problèmes sur problèmes, je pense que j'ai du parcourir quasiment tous les forums en anglais et en français qui traitent de ce genre de soucis, j'ai avancé progressivement en trouvant des idées par-ci, par-la, mais rien n'a aboutit. 
Je me décide donc à vous demander de l'aide, et vous remercie par avance pour le temps que vous m'accorderez, qu'on arrive à résoudre mon problème ou non!
 
J'ai donc commencé par télécharger le fichier .iso de Windows 10 sur le site de microsoft (Win10_1909_French_x64.iso).
Ensuite, j'ai suivi le protocole Apple, j'ai suivi toutes les étapes de l'assistant Boot Camp, tout semble bien fonctionner jusqu’ici ; j'utilise une clé USB3 32GB, qui est formatée par l'assistant Boot Camp, il telecharge les drivers et y installe le tout, me demande de choisir l'espace alloué à Windows (je choisis 128 GB), puis l'ordinateur redémarre.
 
C'est là que les ennuis commencent ; d'abord j'ai eu un premier souci qui était que, sans rien toucher, en laissant l'ordinateur redémarrer après le processus de l'assistant Boot Camp, je me retrouve avec un écran noir figé, avec écrit "No bootable device, insert boot disk and press a key", rien à faire, que je débranche ou rebranche ma clé, que je presse n'importe quelle touche, rien ne marche. 
Je force l'ordinateur à s’éteindre, puis le redémarre en maintenant la touche option, et là, en plus de mes partitions Mojave et Mountain Lion normales, deux nouveaux choix s'offrent à moi qui doivent correspondre à cette clé USB préparée par Boot Camp, d'un coté "Windows", de l'autre "EFI Boot"
J'ai essayé de redémarrer en sélectionnant "Windows", ça m’amène sur cet écran "No bootable device...", et j'ai ensuite essayé de démarrer sur "EFI Boot" pour finalement réussir à me retrouver sur l'installateur de Windows 10. 
 Ça me parait déjà étrange d'avoir ces manips à faire, mais je continue.
 
Là, un second problème survient, quand je dois choisir une partition pour installer le système, après avoir, via l'installateur windows, formaté la partition "BOOTCAMP" créée par l'assistant, impossible de continuer et d'installer windows sur cette partition, avec un message "[...] The selected disk has an MBR partition table. On EFI systems, Windows can only be installed to GPT disks."
 
En cherchant un peu partout, j'ai trouvé une solution qui consiste en rebooter sous macOS, supprimer en ligne de commande la partition "BOOTCAMP" créée par l'assistant, puis, une fois retourné sur l'installateur Windows, demander à l'installateur d'installer windows sur cet espace libre non alloué, le fait de supprimer cette partition FAT32 opère un changement, il me semble, par rapport à cette histoire de MBR/GPT, et permet à l'installateur windows de bien vouloir continuer. 
J'ai également réussi, lors d'un autre essai, à avancer sans supprimer la partition mais simplement en la re-formattant en FAT32 via l'utilitaire de disque après que l'assistant l'ai créée, puis une fois dans l'installateur windows j'arrive à formater cette partition et à continuer l'installation.
Voici d'où je tire (entre autres) ces idées : https://forums.macg.co/threads/impossible-dintaller-windows-10-sur-la-partition-bootcamp.1286410/
 
J'ai donc réussi à aller jusqu'à ce que la première phase de l'installation se termine, jusqu'au stade où l'ordinateur redémarre après que les fichiers d'installation aient été copiés, etc... 

Ensuite l'ordinateur redémarre et la nouvel ennui ; le chargement de windows se bloque sur "Préparation des périphériques..." puis un écran bleu apparait avec un smiley triste expliquant qu'il y a eu un problème, l'ordinateur redémarre à nouveau sous windows, et je me retrouve avec ce message "The computer restarted unexpectedly or encountered an unexpected error. Windows installation cannot proceed. To install Windows, click "OK" to restart the computer, and then restart the installation.".
 
Voila jusqu’où j'ai réussi a aller. 


J’ai tout re-tenté un nombre incalculable de fois, me demandant d’abord si le probleme ne venait pas de ma clé USB, j’en ai essaye d’autres, j’ai même tenté d’utiliser un disque dur externe USB à la place, toujours le meme résultat. 

J’ai essayé de faire les choses manuellement ; de créer et formatter de la bonne manière une partition pour Windows, de preparer moi-meme la clé USB bootable, en téléchargeant les drivers via l’assistant Boot Camp, puis en utilisant une application qui transférait l’iso de l’installateur Windows sur la clé USB, et en y rajoutant moi-même le contenu du dossier téléchargé par l’assistant Boot Camp. 

J’ai essayé aussi de preparer moi-meme la clé USB, et d’utiliser l’assistant bootcamp seulement pour partitionner le disque et installer windows.

J’ai essayé de créer la clé USB via l’assistant boot camp, et de créer moi-meme la partition.

Tout m’amenè à chaque fois au meme endroit, sans succès. 

Je commence à me dire que je vais passer mon chemin et laisser tomber pour Windows, mais j’espère ne pas devoir en arriver là. 
Si il y en a d’entre vous qui ont des idées, qui voient ce que je pourrais faire pour réussir mon opération, ça serait génial. 
Si jamais il s’avère que l’opération est impossible, je laisserai tomber.

En vous remerciant par avance pour votre temps et votre aide!


----------



## ericse (8 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Personnellement j'aurais essayé d'installer Bootcamp avant de créer une deuxième partition macOS, mais peut-être que ça n'a rien à voir... Sinon il te reste la virtualisation


----------



## Alz (10 Avril 2020)

Salut mec, exactement le même soucis :





						bootcamp NO BOOTABLE DEVICE
					

Bonjour à tous!  Je me permets de poster un sujet suite à un nombre incalculables de tentatives pour installer windows 10 sur mon : MacBook Pro mi-2012 13 pouces sous MacOScatalina 10.15.4  J'ai en ma possession 2 clés USB et un disque dure externe. Une image ISO window 10 64 bit téléchargé sur...




					forums.macg.co
				




Resolu en achetant une cle USB 3 à 7euros à Auchan.


----------

